# SIMPLY ELEGANT :)



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I thought some of you might enjoy seeing Bonnie Palmer's new special.
Her name is Ch. Angels Addicted to Love (aka Karma)
Bonnie is the breeder and co-owns her along with John and Melanie Barnes.
She finished under one year of age with three group placements... A great
start! I think she's beautiful!
[attachment=36168:specialBonnies.jpg]

[attachment=36169:BonniesSpecial.jpg] 

Bonnie gave me permission to post these.


EDIT: March 20, 2009
Just thought some of you might like to see her pics again since she's now #1 in the country


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

She is beautiful. I hope to be able to own one of Bonnie's Angels one day. I love her dogs.


----------



## cknight (Jan 8, 2008)

OMG she is beautiful! Simply beautiful, what a beautiful dog!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

wow. she's absolutely stunning. :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Absolutely Stunning. I could stare at her all day. WOW!!

Congratulations Bonnie. I can imagine how proud you must be.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:new_shocked: stunning


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW! Now I have to lay down so my heart can return to it's normal beats.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG she is elegant! What an impressive girl she is.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

WOW! She is absolutely Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

She takes my breath away! Wow!! :smheat: 

Love and Peace - Ollie


*“Judge a man by his questions rather than by his answers” *
_ Voltaire _


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Simply breathtaking! :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:shocked: I am in love :smheat: :biggrin:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Very pretty but Cosy is my favorite.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*Wow she is beautiful!*


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, how do all these good breeders keep the tear stains away on their pups, because they are young and still teething. Want to know their secret.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

She is absolutely breathtakingly beautiful!!!! You said it - simply elegant!


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow! How absolutely breathtaking! They don't get any prettier than that!!! Look at that little bitty face!!!! I saw one of her dogs in the latest Maltese Magazine that I got today too... she has beautiful dogs! Congratulations Bonnie and thanks for posting Brit!


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Someone pinch me quick. I think I have died and gone to heaven. 

Oh WOW!!!! She is beautiful and what a very impressive show career for such a young lady. I just love the look of perfection in Bonnie's dogs. I wish she traveled to my region. I would love to meet her someday and meet some of her Angel's in person. 

Thank you Brit for posting those gorgeous pics. Bonnie should be so proud of her accomplishments. I know she has worked very hard to get where she is in her program.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She is a REAL looker!!! When I see a beauty like that I think.......work, work, work!!!! It takes a dedicated person to keep those babies groomed. I admire all the breeders that do that!!! Bonnie's dogs are especially beautiful!!!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Karma is gorgeous!!! :wub: I have seen her at some shows recently. She really stands out amongst the other Maltese.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL :wub: . Sarah


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

She is absolutely gorgeous! Thanks for sharing Brit.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I think Coco is precious, and then I see one of Bonnie's show dogs. At that point, I know what an elegant dog is! ROFL!! What an absolutely gorgeous dog, Brit. Bonnie is an awesome breeder. It is so much fun going to Bonnie's website and seeing all her Champions. OMGosh! You described this one perfectly--elegant!! It "almost" makes me want to have show dogs so I could own one of these gorgeous creatures, but I guess I'll just settle for my precious Angel who gives me so much love and amusement. :wub: :wub: Congrats to them for doing so well with their gorgeous pup! :chili: :chili: Thanks for sharing the pics! <sigh>


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

OMG, she is very beautiful, i think you said it right she is simply elegent. I would love to own a dog like that one day. Bonnie has some very beautiful dogs indeed. :smheat:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

wow, she is breathtaking . . . :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow she sure is a beauty.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

SHE IS TRULY ONE OF THE MOST BEAUTIFUL MALTESE I'VE EVER SEEN .


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, how absolutely gorgeous she is!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

*sigh....faint on the floor*... :smheat: Oh My God. There are no words good enough......this is what the breed is all about....(for me).


Thank you


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> *sigh....faint on the floor*... :smheat: Oh My God. There are no words good enough......this is what the breed is all about....(for me).
> 
> 
> Thank you[/B]



LOL (picking Pat up off the floor). I know what you mean. 
She's scrumptious. I forgot to say who her parents are.
Her sire is Ch. Angels Jeopardys Fantasy Dreamer.
Her dam is Angels One of a Kind Caitlyn


----------



## flgurl69 (Oct 2, 2007)

It would be a dream to own such a maltese of perfection.  She is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: :wub: What a great representation of the breed. Bonnie sure knows what she is doing...That dog is out of this world. She is exquisite ! I am very happy to see her here Brit, thank you for posting her.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

She is so beautiful!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

She doesn't even look real! Stunning!!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg.. she is soooo beautiful... sigh.... :wub: usually show pics you dont get a good look at the dog upclose... and these pics... are perfect. thanks brit


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

OMG!! She's beautiful!! I love her coat!! :wub:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Omgoodness, Brit, thank you for sharing, what a treat! She sooooooo gorgeous!!! :wub: :wub: I could look at Karma and all the beautiful fluffs here allllll day long.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Had to come back for another peek. I'm in puppy love.....for real... :wub:


----------



## geslabon (Mar 3, 2008)

Is that how a Perfect Maltese look like?
Hmm.. I thought there's NO Perfect Maltese. I was wrong... :chili: 

She's drop dead gorgeous. :wub:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

She is amazingly beautiful :wub: :wub:


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Dixie is one of Bonnie's babies. She has a wonderful personality and temperment :wub: :wub:


Your little girl is beautiful!!!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

WOW! She is absolutely stunning/beautiful/gorgeous! I could stare at those pics all day!

Thank you for sharing :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so glad you all are enjoying the pics as much as I did.
Nanci, I knew you would love her. LOL! Of course, Coco, 
Cosy and Toy do too. I know there are some more Bonnie
Angels out there somewhere. :wub:


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

Stunning dog, what a beautiful profile :wub:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

She doesn't even look real! What a beautiful Maltese!

Cyndi


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

She is a beauty!!! :wub:


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Wow! What a beauty. I think I saw her in another thread too .. so cute and so elegant.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> Wow! What a beauty. I think I saw her in another thread too .. so cute and so elegant.[/B]



I knew you'd like her, Char, with all the pretty faces you have on your sofa. LOL!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Brit,

She caught my eye as soon as I saw her pic. I just love her beautiful face and profile. Such elegance! None of my kids have that beautiful head carriage. I can only dream  but I am glad to be able to see the beautiful photos.


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

OMG! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Holy moly! That is one beautiful dog! Look at that coat! Bonnie sure does own some gorgeous dogs.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

She is, and when I met John and Melanie they were so VERY nice. They are the couple that Bonnie wanted to see Mr Wookie so much.

Brit thanks for sharing with us.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I thought I'd update this since Karma is now number one maltese in the country! YAY!


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow she is so beautiful!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Perfection! :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

WoW...Congratulations to Bonnie!!! and all involved....

That baby is....you are so right...."Simply Elegant"....WoW!!!

:celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, wow!!! She takes my breath away. Congrats to Bonnie and Karma for such a great accomplishment!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

such beauty... :wub2: :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: :wub: Yes! Karma is wonderful looking!

Who is the lady, Melanie or Bonnie?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Mar 20 2009, 02:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748741


> :wub: :wub: Yes! Karma is wonderful looking!
> 
> Who is the lady, Melanie or Bonnie?[/B]



That's Sharon Turner, her handler.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

My :heart: skips a beat when I see a fluff so lovely!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

She is breathtaking! Congratulations, Bonnie! :cheer:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

What a beautiful girl. :cloud9: One to wish for... :tender: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I looked up Karma's pedigree in the Maltese Database. I didn't know that Marcris Risque' Business was the foundation of Bonnie's dogs. I don't know how to read line breeding but I am guessing that is what it is called. On Karma's mother's (Catilyn's) side her father is her own half-brother for instance. I guess that happens a lot with Risque's family tree. I know he shows up 5 times in Shoni's last five generations.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Marcris and Richlieu have played important roles in her breeding program, I believe. Of course, there
are other fine lines in there too.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub2: :tender: Utterly amazing ANGEL!!! :tender: :wub2: YEAH, Bonnie!!! :Happy_Dance: :Happy_Dance: :Happy_Dance: :Happy_Dance:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for bumping the thread, Brit. She is beautiful. :wub: 
After you get over the excitement, it is peaceful to look at her.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Karma is stunningly beautiful!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Congratulations to Bonnie and Karma! :cheer:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*congratulations!
wonderful pictures. and a stunning No1 :wub: *


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Absolutely, amazingly gorgeous! :wub: I would LOVE to see a show maltese in full coat that is that beautiful *in person*. One day - sigh.

Linda


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

She is simply one of the most beautiful (if not the most beautiful!) Malt's I have ever seen. She is so elegant looking and those big dark eyes! *swoon* I'm just repeatedly amazed by the quality of fluff's that Bonnie breeds. There is no doubt in my mind that this girl stands out in the ring. How could she not? I would love to see her move. I bet watching her is amazing. :wub: :wub: :wub: I'm completely in love!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I must have missed this thread first go round....KARMA is gorgeous. :thmbup: :thmbup: :thmbup: I especially love her profile. :wub: Congratulations to all involved with her.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Amazingly beautiful. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OH! Guess what!.....I got to hold Karma when I visited with Bonnie recently!!!!!

She is a gorgeous girl!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Abosolutley incredible!!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I hope to one day own a Bonnie's Angel


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Karma looks beautiful in pictures, but she is a complete _knockout _when she moves around the ring. She really stood out at the Specialty last year, even amongst some of the most gorgeous Maltese in the country. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What an incredibly beautiful little lady! OMG she is stunning!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!...to Bonnie, John, and Melanie. She is very beautiful. :wub: I enjoyed watching her at the Specialty moving around the ring, great movement. 



Tina


----------



## bpeigh (Jan 12, 2008)

Karma is gorgeous!! Congratulations to Bonnie. As the lucky mom of two of Bonnie's anglels, not only are they gorgeous they are also very sweet and loving. 

Beth


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG, that girl is so gorgeous it shouldn't be legal!! :wub: :heart: :wub: I've seen lots of beautiful Malts, but she is truly magnificent! :wub: :heart: :wub: 
Congratulations :dothewave: to all involved in producing this work of art!!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

She's beautiful, just gorgeous!!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 20 2009, 04:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748827


> OH! Guess what!.....I got to hold Karma when I visited with Bonnie recently!!!!!
> 
> She is a gorgeous girl![/B]


She is gorgeous, isn't she? Of course, when I was there last week, she was between shows, and she was all wrapped up, so to speak. I was afraid to hold her. I just let Sharon do the holding, and I snapped a few pics. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I have no idea how I missed this thread. OMG Karma is absolutely stunning and if such a perfect representation of the Maltese breed. Bonnie's Angels are just that Angels, stunning, elegant and perfect Angels. :wub: :wub: :wub: I could stare at Karma's picture all day. Congratulations to Karma and to Bonnie!!! Bravo!!! :wub: 

Pat and Mary Ann, I am so jealous that you got to hold her. She is just GORGEOUS!! :wub:


----------



## chlochlo (Mar 18, 2009)

She is magnificent!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

She is absolutely breathtaking!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Mar 20 2009, 08:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748884


> OMG, that girl is so gorgeous it shouldn't be legal!! :wub: :heart: :wub: I've seen lots of beautiful Malts, but she is truly magnificent! :wub: :heart: :wub:
> Congratulations :dothewave: to all involved in producing this work of art!!![/B]



Dorothy ~ My words exactly!! "A Work Of Art". She takes my breath away.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

They don't get much prettier! She is totally stunning! Thanks for posting these pics Brit!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I just read that in the Maltese Monthly I got the other day. I'm glad to see her picture. She sure is stunning. Thanks.


----------

